# How tall are you?



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2017)

Very curious to know! I'm 5 feet and 10 inches.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

Im almost 6 feet


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 28, 2017)

1.83m last time I checked.

(by that I mean possibly 2 years ago)


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 28, 2017)

6'3"


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

I am just 5'4 (1.63m)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2017)

Not as tall as either Shaunj66 or p1ngpong.


----------



## MeAndHax (Aug 28, 2017)

176cm


Fuck the imperialistic foot unit!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

172cm

I have 2 feet also.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> 176cm
> 
> 
> Fuck the imperialistic foot unit!


If you're using the metric system, at least use meters.


----------



## Aneki (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 5'5"


----------



## MeAndHax (Aug 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If you're using the metric system, at least use meters.


1,76m

Happy?


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

Use the metric system not that imperial crap

I'm 1m80
And i weight 79 kg due to body building


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If you're using the metric system, at least use meters.


Just a matter of moving the decimal point a couple of places left, just like in any logical measurement system


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Just a matter of moving the decimal point a couple of places left, just like in any logical measurement system


That's why metric is superior than imperial
even though it also have its flaws


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2017)

5'2, I'm almost always the shortest in the room.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> 5'2, I'm almost always the shortest in the room.


Well perfect size for women is between 1m50 and 1m 75 so you are in xD
even small can be cute, (can since not everything small is though)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2017)

1.68m, it's unlikely I get any more tall. I could be a teenager still.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> 1.68m, it's unlikely I get any more tall. I could be a teenager still.


Men grow until they are 25 apparently so maybe you will have some luck and insta get 10cm more xD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Men grow until they are 25 apparently so maybe you will have some luck and insta get 10cm more xD


Erm... perhaps? I think I've been 172cm since I was 18 
Well, on the positive side, people not so tall have way less back pain problems.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Men grow until they are 25 apparently so maybe you will have some luck and insta get 10cm more xD


I stopped growing since I passed 17. In fact, I wear exactly the same size of pants, shoes, and shirts since then. My oldest evidence of my height was in 2011, and I was only 4 cm smaller.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Erm... perhaps? I think I've been 172cm since I was 18
> Well, on the positive side, people not so tall have way less back pain problems.


Yeah, because short ppl dont have to bend down to hear ppl, like tall people. 

Im like 1.8 meters
I just thought I should put it in the other format


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I stopped growing since I passed 17. In fact, I wear exactly the same size of pants, shoes, and shirts since then. My oldest evidence of my height was in 2011, and I was only 4 cm smaller.


Well from 15 to 18 yo i was stuck at 170 cm and my foot weren't growing anymore too
and this year i took 10 cm at once, my foot didn't moove tough so yeah


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Your metric system doesn't mean anything to my American eyes. I just imagine a bunch of hobbits posting.

5 11 btw


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Your metric system doesn't mean anything to my American eyes. I just imagine a bunch of hobbits posting.
> 
> 5 11 btw


Well not surprised, american eyes huh


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If you're using the metric system, at least use meters.


Lmao, just lmao.
100cm = 1m
Is that too hard to understand?
Imperial system really fucked with people's head.

-------
I'm 185cm.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Lmao, just lmao.
> 100cm = 1m
> *Is that too hard to understand?*
> Imperial system really fucked with people's head.
> ...



Nah, we have a thing here for people that can't multiply by ten. 
*K*ing *H*enry *D*oesn't *U*sually *D*rink *C*hocolate *M*ilk


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Lmao, just lmao.
> 100cm = 1m
> Is that too hard to understand?
> Imperial system really fucked with people's head.
> ...


It's very hard to understand. It's not like I'm a perfectionist and just want meters to be used for height since why should I be entitled to my own opinion. That's such an absurd claim to make! And yes, the imperial system has lowered my intelligence by a landslide since you're definitely not a metric elitist.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Nah, we have a thing here for people that can't multiply by ten.
> *K*ing *H*enry *D*oesn't *U*sually *D*rink *C*hocolate *M*ilk


Well it is because metric come from france so we have
Kilo (for thousand)
deci for dizième (tenth)
centi, that come from centième (for hundredth)
mili that come from millième (for thousandth)
etc anyway they are all here
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_prefix

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and here are the metrics for computer units https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well it is because metric come from france so we have
> Kilo (for thousand)
> deci for dizième (tenth)
> centi, that come from centième (for hundredth)
> ...


I know the metric system. I'm just being a dick.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well it is because metric come from france so we have
> Kilo (for thousand)
> deci for dizième (tenth)
> centi, that come from centième (for hundredth)
> ...


Quite understandable and natural also in Spanish, and perhaps any latin derivative language.
You don't even need to think, everything is there in the name.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I know the metric system. I'm just being a dick.


Though we never use deci
like sometime we do but no one likes it and it isn't used very often xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Quite understandable and natural also in Spanish, and perhaps any latin derivative language.
> You don't even need to think, everything is there in the name.


Even mega comes from million but yeah just learn the table and you are good to go

though in school we always use meter scince we do science so we were with value like

1.03 x 10^3 m
or 4.6 x 10^-25 m / kg / s / any unit really

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The Scientific units (when using scientific values are)
The Metter
Kilo grams
Seconds
SI (scientific unit)
And meter per second

and everything is scaled to that

actually the SI unit of mass is the kilogram and not the gram

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well here they are 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_System_of_Units


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

The only thing that sucks about the imperial system here in the US is that you have to have two tool sets for everything. One "standard" the other metric. Most people own foreign and domestic cars. If you have a Ford and a Honda, you have double the tools.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

So for any scientific measurement you write them this way

x.xx * 10^ y SI_Unit
where x.xx is the number of significative digits
and y is a power can be negative / positive or 0 but in such case we tend to avoid using the power


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> So for any scientific measurement you write them this way
> 
> x.xx * 10^ y SI_Unit
> where x.xx is the number of significative digits
> and y is a power can be negative / positive or 0 but in such case we tend to avoid using the power


That's just scientific notation. We use that as well


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> The only thing that sucks about the imperial system here in the US is that you have to have two tool sets for everything. One "standard" the other metric. Most people own foreign and domestic cars. If you have a Ford and a Honda, you have double the tools.


Well in europe we don't learn the imperial system at all
i learnt few of it by myself due to internet forum
but i find it really unlogical

and even if i ask you 20 hundred feet in yards or miles you will have trouble giving an exact number since they aren't scale

if i ask let say 125 Meter in nanometer i could give you an answere in a second
because i know nanometer are 10^-9 m
so it will be 125 x 10^9 nm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> That's just scientific notation. We use that as well


the thing is that in class we use almost only sientific notation


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well in europe we don't learn the imperial system at all
> i learnt few of it by myself due to internet forum
> but i find it really unlogical
> 
> ...


Yard = feet x 3
Foot = .000189 miles

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Yeah, it is irrational though


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Yard = feet x 3
> Foot = .000189 miles
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Great

Kilometer = meter x 1000
meter = centimeter x 100
centimeter = millimeter x 10
etc ...
that's easier even to compute

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What i hate the worst though is your farenheit temperature
gosh use celsius or kelvin xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2017)

Kids today


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 28, 2017)

Last time I checked? 5'6"


----------



## cheuble (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 1.72m


----------



## rensenware (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 6'4"


----------



## Gizametalman (Aug 28, 2017)

6 feet 2 inches.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Aug 29, 2017)

1.94m (measured a few weeks ago)


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 29, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Great
> 
> Kilometer = meter x 1000
> meter = centimeter x 100
> ...


Think of Fahrenheit as a percent.

50 degrees is 50 percent. Not to hot, not to cold.

100 degrees is 100% hot. (Or 0% cold; no chilliness at all)

0 is 0% hot. (Or 100% cold; no heat at all)


----------



## rensenware (Aug 29, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Think of Fahrenheit as a percent.
> 
> 50 degrees is 50 percent. Not to hot, not to cold.
> 
> ...


100% cold isn't really the best description of 0° fahrenheit


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 29, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Think of Fahrenheit as a percent.
> 
> 50 degrees is 50 percent. Not to hot, not to cold.
> 
> ...


Well -17.7778 celsius isn't really 0% ... At all
and 37°c isn't really 100% either
plus they aren't proportional so meh


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 29, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> 100% cold isn't really the best description of 0° fahrenheit





Alkéryn said:


> Well -17.7778 celsius isn't really 0% ... At all
> and 37°c isn't really 100% either
> plus they aren't proportional so meh


it definitely is annoying that they aren't proportional. But the way Fahrenheit came to be just makes more sense as opposed to Celsius.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 29, 2017)

5'7


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 29, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> it definitely is annoying that they aren't proportional. But the way Fahrenheit came to be just makes more sense as opposed to Celsius.


Well i grew with celcius
if i'm in a room i can tell with about 1 ° of error the current temp in celcius
i couldn't in farenheit

Again i think it don't really matter if you grew with one

what matter though is that you cannot do science with ferenheit without always converting

so it is more practical that your native units are the scientific ones ^^


----------



## rensenware (Aug 29, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well i grew with celcius
> if i'm in a room i can tell with about 1 ° of error the current temp in celcius
> i couldn't in farenheit
> 
> ...


I can do both, I use both pretty often


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> But the way Fahrenheit came to be just makes more sense as opposed to Celsius.



Water, most common substance on earth, essential for life, essential for almost all chemistry and not likely to be troubled by any cultural stuff or have to be redefined when some monarch pops their clogs. Take the pure stuff, measure at standard atmospheric pressure and divide the temperatures of its freezing and boiling into 100 parts and use that as a reference.

Far out there.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

5'8"


----------



## sp3off (Aug 29, 2017)

1,67m


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 29, 2017)

1.70 Meters


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 29, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Water, most common substance on earth, essential for life, essential for almost all chemistry and not likely to be troubled by any cultural stuff or have to be redefined when some monarch pops their clogs. Take the pure stuff, measure at standard atmospheric pressure and divide the temperatures of its freezing and boiling into 100 parts and use that as a reference.
> 
> Far out there.


I think metric system is superior by far but it is still flawed
we should have universal scales
for example lenght should be multiple of light speed or plank size
Time should be the time for an atom of cesium to emit x particle or maybe the time light need to do the radius distance of a black hole of x KG (defined)
And mass should be a multiple of plank mass or a multiple of something else

anyway what i'm saying is that our units should be scaled on value that are universal and not arbritary


----------



## PabloMK7 (Aug 29, 2017)

2.01 meters or 6'7"

And the doors in my house are only 2 meters. ;_;


----------



## rensenware (Aug 29, 2017)

PabloMK7 said:


> 2.01 meters or 6'7"
> 
> And the doors in my house are only 2 meters. ;_;


you're actually that tall? geez


----------



## 8bitRetro16bit (Aug 29, 2017)

6'1

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 29, 2017)

5'11" last I checked, I'd say about a week ago. Also underweight according to bmi index last I checked too.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 29, 2017)

5'6 last I checked. Might be close to 5'7 now.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2017)

Between one and 2 meters.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 29, 2017)

6'3


----------



## NightScript (Aug 29, 2017)

I actually don't know my height. I need to mesure it when I get the chance.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 29, 2017)

I am 2 feet tall, I can barely reach my keyboard


----------



## NightScript (Aug 29, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> I am 2 feet tall, I can barely reach my keyboard


inb4: You typed that with you somehow smashing your keyboard with your head.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2017)

1,70 m


----------



## Minox (Aug 29, 2017)

1.93m (6'4")


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 29, 2017)

5'11, or using the indubitably superior metric system, 180cm.


----------



## retrofan_k (Aug 29, 2017)

7 foot 2 and still growing...nah i'm 5.11 and 6 foot on a good day


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If you're using the metric system, at least use meters.


When you talk about people's heights you use centimetres. This is how you can tell people who were raised with outdated measuring systems :-p

I'm 175cm


----------



## Zekamon (Aug 29, 2017)

Around 1,80m - 1,82m


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's very hard to understand. It's not like I'm a perfectionist and just want meters to be used for height since why should I be entitled to my own opinion. That's such an absurd claim to make! And yes, the imperial system has lowered my intelligence by a landslide since you're definitely not a metric elitist.



>hard to understand
So... you're dumb?
It's not being an elitist. Imperial makes literally no sense. Almost all of the world uses metric.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 29, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> >hard to understand
> So... you're dumb?
> It's not being an elitist. Imperial makes literally no sense. Almost all of the world uses metric.


I was being sarcastic. No need to flame.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 29, 2017)

We all know you're just asking everyone because you couldn't get their height while they're sleeping...

Also idk what height I am, i'm probably a bit taller then most kids my age. although a lot of my friends are taller than me so i could be just a bit shorter.


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Aug 29, 2017)

1,75 (12 years)


----------



## Acrux (Aug 29, 2017)

5 foot 1 inch. or 155cm to be exact lol
Been around this height since entering highschool


----------



## SaminBBall (Sep 1, 2017)

5'5


----------



## Nazurak (Oct 13, 2017)

1.79 m


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 13, 2017)

6ft 2in, or 1.88m, take your pick! Good enough height for me , though I've literally just got home from work and walked past my eldest lad, and noticed he's now taller than I am!  He's 18 years old like, but that's not the point...


----------



## RaptorDMG (Oct 13, 2017)

About 5'11 and possibly still growing


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's very hard to understand. It's not like I'm a perfectionist and just want meters to be used for height since why should I be entitled to my own opinion. That's such an absurd claim to make! And yes, the imperial system has lowered my intelligence by a landslide since you're definitely not a metric elitist.


Fyi, a person's height is commonly represented in centimeters, almost as often as meters.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Fyi, a person's height is commonly represented in centimeters, almost as often as meters.


Fyi the post is over a month old. Let it rest.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Fyi the post is over a month old. Let it rest.


It's as relevant now as it was a month ago. You should've thanked me for informing you as opposed to informing me of a date I can see.


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Fyi, a person's height is commonly represented in centimeters, almost as often as meters.


I've never seen anyone's height in metres, only centimetres (and feet & inches in American books/movies/TV shows)


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> It's as relevant now as it was a month ago. You should've thanked me for informing you as opposed to informing me of a date I can see.


Only relevant because of your necroreply to it.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 14, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I've never seen anyone's height in metres, only centimetres (and feet & inches in American books/movies/TV shows)


Eh, it's commonish. Say, my ID card has it in metres.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> Only relevant because of your necroreply to it.


Ahaha, you're so smart, coming up with awesome replies /s.

Don't be an idiot. I was merely informing you, whereas you're just attempting to be a smartass.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Ahaha, you're so smart, coming up with awesome replies /s.
> 
> Don't be an idiot. I was merely informing you, whereas you're just attempting to be a smartass.


There is no need to flame. Now let's stop before this thread gets derailed further.


----------



## th3joker (Oct 14, 2017)

6'3 and identify and a 4 foot lolli

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> 6'3"


Twinsies


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2017)

6’2”


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 14, 2017)

160cm


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 14, 2017)

th3joker said:


> 6'3 and identify and a 4 foot lolli
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Maybe? Apparently on the last physical I took from a month ago, I measured at 6'4", but they didn't take my height that day, it's just what was on the results sheet. I don't feel any taller, but I guess I'm now 6'4".


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> There is no need to flame.


I know, right?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 14, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I've never seen anyone's height in metres, only centimetres (and feet & inches in American books/movies/TV shows)


TBH, at least in my homeland, when people speak about height they normally say it in meters, e.g. "1 meter 72" (literally like that), but when you write down height in a more profesional manner, like in a medical checkup, it would be in centimeters, like 172cm.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 14, 2017)

I rather not. I am just tall enough.


----------



## vinstage (Oct 14, 2017)

Short. F


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 14, 2017)

5ft 7.5 inches


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Last time I checked I was around... Maybe 5'7"? I don't remember exactly.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 15, 2017)

About 194 cm.


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm 6'3" or 190 cm


----------



## k3rizz3k (Oct 15, 2017)

6'3"
1.9m
250lbs


----------



## BLsquared (Oct 15, 2017)

6'3", last I checked.
If this is all you require, I shall return to my lurker ways once more.
Have fun, everyone!


----------



## ThoD (Oct 15, 2017)

6.3 feet or 1.92 meters, but it's been really long since I measured so it's most likely gone down a bit...


----------



## Seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

5 foot 6 inches last time I checked (which was probably sometime last year) I'm taller than most of my family now so I'm probably around 5 foot 8 at this point with room to grow (I hope).


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm surprised by everyone's dick size here. Everyone is saying something between 5 and 6 feet, meanwhile I'm stuck here at 4 inches...


----------



## ThoD (Oct 15, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I'm surprised by everyone's dick size here. Everyone is saying something between 5 and 6 feet, meanwhile I'm stuck here at 4 inches...


When people say 6 feet and 3 inches, that's one number, not two


----------



## Seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I'm surprised by everyone's dick size here. Everyone is saying something between 5 and 6 feet, meanwhile I'm stuck here at 4 inches...


Dude I need a telescope to see the tip of mine


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 15, 2017)

ThoD said:


> When people say 6 feet and 3 inches, that's one number, not two


I am aware. I think you completely misunderstood my joke



Seliph said:


> Dude I need a telescope to see the tip of mine


I'll be honest, I'm quite jealous.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 15, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I am aware. I think you completely misunderstood my joke


No, I completely got it. What I said was the opposite of a joke that has been a viral joke for years now with heights and lengths.


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 15, 2017)

ThoD said:


> No, I completely got it. What I said was the opposite of a joke that has been a viral joke for years now with heights and lengths.


-


Xanthe said:


> between 5 and 6 feet


^^
I'm just going to leave this quote here. Another way of saying this is "5-6 feet", meaning between 5 feet and 6 feet


----------



## th3joker (Oct 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Maybe? Apparently on the last physical I took from a month ago, I measured at 6'4", but they didn't take my height that day, it's just what was on the results sheet. I don't feel any taller, but I guess I'm now 6'4".


Dislike > u think u better than me?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 15, 2017)

I am 6ft 5.

You can see I don't need ladders to paint or hang wallpaper.





I was decorating my new son's room. He will be born one month from today.
Turned out nice:



Being tall has it's advatages, but I'd rather be shorter. Everything is to small, nothing fits, I don't get to choose the nice clothes and shoes I want, I have to choose the only ones that fit.
Chairs are to small, can't fit in baths, sinks and kitchen counters are to low, cars are to small. I could go on all day.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 15, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Being tall has it's advatages, but I'd rather be shorter. Everything is to small, nothing fits, I don't get to choose the nice clothes and shoes I want, I have to choose the only ones that fit.
> Chairs are to small, can't fit in baths, sinks and kitchen counters are to low, cars are to small. I could go on all day.



I go through some of that, I think the worse is riding in cars, and there's always not enough leg space. Especially in long road trips, 9 times out of 10, my knees end up being on fire. Despite that, my dream height's 6'6", namely because Michael Jordan is/was 6'6", and I was, and still am, hugely into Space Jam. With height comes being more intimidating to other people, but it's negated for me because I'm fat, I just get the Fat Albert treatment. Not lately, surprisingly, I think because I'm wearing larger shirts that were handed down to me recently, hiding the blubber more. Or I just pass by people more easily, I don't know.


----------



## Justin20020 (Oct 15, 2017)

1,80m :3


----------



## jDSX (Oct 15, 2017)

5'11 

I wish I was taller


----------



## Oleboy555 (Oct 15, 2017)

1.74m or 5'7''


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 15, 2017)

6'4". Reaching things is not a problem for me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 15, 2017)

k3rizz3k said:


> 6'3"
> 1.9m
> 250lbs


113Kg (for the sake of completeness)


----------



## Sathya (Oct 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am just 5'4 (1.63m)


same like you, but im 14 years old


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2017)

Sathya said:


> same like you, but im 14 years old


Yeah, I am 26 and not very tall.


----------



## sp3off (Oct 15, 2017)

Sathya said:


> same like you, but im 14 years old



14 years old.
*see on the profile : 25*

tttt--t-ttt-t--t--t-t WHAT ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 15, 2017)

sp3off said:


> 14 years old.
> *see on the profile : 25*
> 
> tttt--t-ttt-t--t--t-t WHAT ?








_Fig. 1: GBATemp userbase._


----------



## sp3off (Oct 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> _Fig. 1: GBATemp userbase._



Haha this legit made me laugh xDDDD.

Imagine all the people being like this.


----------



## Sathya (Oct 16, 2017)

sp3off said:


> 14 years old.
> *see on the profile : 25*
> 
> tttt--t-ttt-t--t--t-t WHAT ?


I say this is my fake age.... and i want to change but i dont know...


----------



## sp3off (Oct 16, 2017)

Sathya said:


> I say this is my fake age.... and i want to change but i dont know...



You need to ask for an admin or a moderator. shaunj or Costello might help you, or else there are other moderators


----------



## Sathya (Oct 16, 2017)

T-hug said:


> I am 6ft 5.
> 
> You can see I don't need ladders to paint or hang wallpaper.
> 
> ...


 i think you build room for your baby only 5 feet


----------



## YTElias (Oct 16, 2017)

1,76m i think
im 14


----------



## Skeagle (Oct 16, 2017)

6'2''


----------



## Issac (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm just under 6 foot. Or 181.5 cm to be exact. EXACTLY the average height for a Swedish male... >_> lol


----------



## leon315 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm 180cm.


Well I expected that you maybe taller, are you Deutcher right? 



sarkwalvein said:


> 172cm
> 
> I have 2 feet also.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 16, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Well I expected that you maybe taller, are you Deutcher right?


Nope, I live in Germany, but I am an Argentine, of mixed Spanish/Italian heritage if that talks about expected height. 
Though I'm a bit short even by Argentine standards.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Nope, I live in Germany, but I am an Argentine, of mixed Spanish/Italian heritage if that talks about expected height.
> Though I'm a bit short even by Argentine standards.


damn
Im half German and half Russian
(pls dont expect from me to speak russia


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 16, 2017)

YTElias said:


> damn
> Im half German and half Russian
> (pls dont expect from me to speak russia


Don't expect me to speak much Italian either


----------



## YTElias (Oct 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't expect me to speak much Italian either


Funny part is we both are germans and speak english xd


----------



## aos10 (Oct 17, 2017)

last time i checked i was 150 or 151 not sure
i am a chibi , even my 16 years old nephew can lift me and always taunt me "auntie midget"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2017)

aos10 said:


> even my 16 years old nephew can lift me and always taunt me "auntie midget"


Lol, you might take it the wrong way but that sounds kind of cute.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

around 175 cm


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 17, 2017)

176cm last time I checked


----------



## aos10 (Oct 17, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Lol, you might take it the wrong way but that sounds kind of cute.


heh, not taken, i know many people love short women, but i still wish i was taller.
i got mistaken to be a kid in many places, and i am afraid this will cause troubles when driving a car in the future.

also, #say_no_for_bullying_short_people


----------



## Sathya (Oct 17, 2017)

oh one more.... my weight is 87 kg.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Oct 17, 2017)

6'3" Very convenient if you catch my drift


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 17, 2017)

metric was made for insecure guys that want their dick to have a big number by it
like a 12 centimeter dick sounds huge but it's only like 5 inches


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Oct 17, 2017)

6 feet and 0.44 inches (1,84cm) - my height growht was until 21.
weight: 205,03Lbs (92kg)
Lean well constructed body with 10% body fat


----------



## apraxiumRum (Oct 21, 2017)

155 cm.
Then comes the little brother who is taller and buffier than you.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 22, 2017)

165 cm. Which is tall af in mexico, but it's 5,4 ft.

this is why we shouldn't use the imperial system.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 22, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> metric was made for insecure guys that want their dick to have a big number by it
> like a 12 centimeter dick sounds huge but it's only like 5 inches


You know you could still measure your dick in mils if you happen to be an insecure imperialist.
And actually the base unit for metric is meter, so in any case your "5 inches dick" is 0.12 meters. /s


----------



## LongDongSilver (Oct 22, 2017)

6'3 and too strong for my own good


----------



## bennyman123abc (Oct 22, 2017)

Not very.


----------



## amiibo_help (Nov 9, 2017)

short


----------



## swabbo (Nov 9, 2017)

2 inches, 3 if I get excited


----------

